# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Cfar mendoni se mund t'ju bente me te lumtur?

## AlieNation

Per disa egzistenca e nje Zoti besoj se do ishte e para  :shkelje syri: . Per disa te tjere paraja, shendeti, familja.. etj. Cfar mendoni se mund t'ju bente te lumtur dhe a mendoni se do ishte kohegjate.

----------


## Vjosa

Per mendimin tim ajo qe do na bente te lumtur do ishte harmoni e dashurise me parane dhe me jetgjatesine. Nese ke keto te tria a nuk quhesh i lumtur? Kur them dashuri nenkuptoj ne pergjithesi, pra s'do kishte vrasje, ambicie, shpirtligesi, tradheti e shume gjera te tjera.

----------


## malli

ajo qe do te me bente te lumtur ne kete momente do ishte te isha atje ku kam lindur afer familjes dhe shoqerise

----------


## Mina

Me te lumtur, do te me bente lindja e nje femije!

----------


## auld buddy

edhe mua

----------


## korcaprincess

pershendetje
cfare do te me bente mua me te lumtur? nje jete e lumtur familjare,te jem e suksesshme ne nje profesion te caktuar, dhe dashuria e vertete dhe e sinqerte qe zgjat pergjithmone. mendoj se keto gjera do benin te lumtur kedo, apo jo?

----------


## Sokoli

Vjosa! Dashuri, para, jetgjatesi? Harmoni midis tyre??? Si nderthuren keto?

Malli duket nostalgjike (po e le rehat lol).

Mina dhe alud buddy thone qe paskan lindur vec per te lindur?

Kurse princeshen korcare e beka te lumtur nje jete e lumtur (lol). Pastaj suksesi, dhe dashuria e perjetshme...? Cfare do te thote kjo?

----------


## DEBATIKU

lumturia eshte per mua paqja dhe dashuria qe dikush ta jep pa te kerkuar kete e gjen vetem tek perendija dmth eshte dicka qe ti nuk e paguan qe  ta ndjesh po eshte atje qe  ti ta shijosh por kjo e tremb njeriun sepse eshte mesuar te paguaje dhe ka frike mos e quajne Hajdut 

UNE JAM I LUMTUR

----------


## auld buddy

kam lindur per te lindur ?! pse keshtu tingellon ajo qe thashe?
lindja e nje femije eshte nje garanci per nje ndryshim afatgjate, dhe dedikim pa gabuar nje qenieje tjeter. eshte momenti kur heq dore nga egoizmi. disa jane te tille tere jeten, shumica sot jo. prandaj eshte shkaterruar familja, dmth shoqeria e sotme, se filluan te lindin femijet me prinder te papregatitur e pa durim, per shkak te egoizmit. keshtu mendoj.

----------


## eni3

GJEJA QE DO ME BENTE TE LUMTUR.
TE SHIKOJA EDHE NJE HERE BABAN TIM.
EDHE PSE E DI QE NUK NDOHE KURRE.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Njëri nga filozofët ka thënë:

Nuk do doja të jetoja gjë tjetër, përveç se  asaj që 
                                                                                                 donte të  shpërthente nga unë. 
                                                                                                       Përse ishte kjo aq e vështirë 

Pra dhe unë për të qënë e lumtur nuk dua gjë tjëtër veçse të jetoj atë që shpërthen nga unë. Gjithçka varet sa e realizueshme është kjo ?!  

Përhsëndetje Elna

----------


## ViVaci

per mua lumturia e vertete eshte qe te gjeje vetveten,dmth te jetoj jeten time i cliruau nga te gjitha paragjykimet qe me rendojn koken dhe me mjegullojn pamjen e vertete qe kane gjerat qe me rrethojn.kjo do te thote qe me duhet te luftoj me nje sere kompleksesh qe jane rrenjosur brenda meje qe kur kam hapur syte per here te pare.shpresoj qe te jetoj gjate sepse e di qe do e duhet shum kohe per te arritur kete qellim.ndoshta dhe perpjekjet qe po bej me dhurojn nje cast kenaqesie e tipit te nje beteje te fituar por problemi eshte se lufta eshte akoma e gjate.

----------


## alex1

Shume teme e bukur!!!

E pra ajo qe do te me bente te lumtur mua do te ishte, te takoja nje princess nga Korca qe eshte e zgjuar, inteligjente dhe qe e mendon lumturine te lidhur me krijimin e nje familje te lumtur.

Ndoshta ti korcaprincess duhet te njiheshme nje "shkodraprins"
qe ta kalosh gjithe jeten duke qeshur, e pastaj ti e di qe ne shkodranet themi "O korcare, o hic fare".

pershendetje te gjitheve!!!

Zoti na ndihmofte qe te gjejme lumturine e vertete!!!

from Michigan  USA

----------


## Blerim London

pershendetje shum tem e bukure kjo 

Gjeja qe do me bente te lumture mua ?
eshte te shikoja harmoni te te gjithe shqipetaret 

Te shikoja nje shqiperi te bashkuare
edhe tmu plotesonin gjithe deshirat e mia 

Me respekt Blerim London

----------


## zima

Lumturin ne shqiptaret neper bot, skemi per ta gjetur kurr,mund te gjejm shum gjera te tjera, po jo ate , ate do ta gjejm vetem kur te kthehemi ne Shqiperi .


Respekt per te gjith racen Shqiptare

----------


## Albo

Kur te me zbulohet misteri i njerezimit, do te jem i lumtur pasi nuk do te kem me frike dhe do te jem i ditur.

----------


## Blerim London

kur te kthehemi te gjith ne shqiperi edhe te jemi te bashkuar 

me respekt Blerim London

----------


## arusha84

A E DI SI ESHTE NJE FJALE :NJERIUT NUK I GJEHET KARARI....
VETE NATYRA NJEREZORE NUK  KENAQET KURRE ME AQ SA KA.
AMBICIA,FAMA,PARAJA,FAMILJA,KARRIERA,BEJNE QE TE JESH NE STRES TE VAZHDUSHEM.....
ME THONI QE NUK ESHTE KESHTU PO DESHET??

----------


## Ardes

vete natyra e njeriut eshte e atille qe te kerkoje gjithmone gjerat qe zgjasin pergjithmone qe jane te pafundme atehere kur njeriu eshte i lumtur dhe nuk do te shijoje, te ndjeje fare ato gjera qe sjellin vuajtje e dhimbje. kush mund te thote se sa eshte e mundur kjo ne boten ku jetojme. pastaj shume kerkojne gjera shume te cekta, (per mendimin tim) shume mendojne qe paraja te ben te lumtur.... shume njerez kan thene "i kam provuar te gjitha me ka ngelur vetem vdekja" i biri i Harry Fordit eshte hedhur nga aeroplani pa parashute vetem se donte te ndjente nje ndjenje qe nuk e kishte ndjere me pare, me parate qe kishte kishte blere gjithe qefet e botes, vetem kjo i kishte ngelur. jam i sigurt qe po i pelqen shume akoma edhe sot.
dashuria e pafund..... (megjithese deri tani nuk kam pare njeri te thote kam gjetur dashurine e pafundme) njerezit kerkojne perfkesionin e pafund aty ku ndjehen te lumtur. duke qene se deri tani asgje ne kete gjithesi nuk ka dale e pafundme, madje as vete gjithesia nuk eshte e pafundme edhe ajo e ka nje fund drejt te cilit avancon çdo dite siç e ka nje fillim nga i cili largohet çdo dite e me shume, si mund te kerkohet diçka infinite ne nje hapesire qe shkon gjithmone e me shume drejt fundit. domethene as kjo hapesire ke jetojme nuk eshte perfekte perderisa eshte e kufizuar ne kohe dhe ne dimensione te tjera.
ne shijojme nje pjese te esences se perfektes po qe nuk eshte krejtesisht e tille pasi eshte e kufizuar.
atehere eshte kote te shprehemi per lumturi te pafund, sepse nuk egziston. asgje e kesaj bote smund ta beje lumturine te pafund

----------


## Imer

Dreams

God perfected the world for us 
And yet we tend to live in another one 
In which nothing is real except our dreams 
Where everything is possible 
And where happiness reaches its peak 

But in the moment when the dreams end 
Sadness wane our hearts 
And the soul grieves about things 
That never belonged to us

October 2002

----------

